# Any way to alert of misplaced posts?



## Ferret (Oct 2, 2004)

I stoped my self from reporting a post that was in the wrong forum as it said bad posts, or something to that effect. No worries with doing that though? Should it be done any other way? Can I be a mod for worrying about these things?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 2, 2004)

you are doing it, just link the message here and someone will be along to take care of it.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok. I thought it might have been ok to use the report bad post.

It got moved anyway.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 3, 2004)

Report bad post is turned off, I think it is causes issues.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 3, 2004)

I just got a bad post report this morning, so it's not "off".  There might be some other issues.  I'll see if I can find something out...


----------



## Ferret (Oct 3, 2004)

To clarify: When I said 'ok' I meant to report a post that wasn't bad, or offensive but in the wrong forum.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ya, reporting posts trhat in the wrong forum should be okay I know I've done it before


----------

